# Demonstrative function, what is up with that one?



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Demonstrative – As strong as our Leading function, this is demonstrated in our behaviour almost as a mockery, abused for purposes outside itself.

It would be the same function as your creative but opposite direction, for IEI it is Introverted ethics (Fi).
So we have this function we *do not value* but at the same time have the same "strength" as our lead function. 4D function. We use it to "show off" or what? We use it to mock it? Examples?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Captain Mclain said:


> Demonstrative – As strong as our Leading function, this is demonstrated in our behaviour almost as a mockery, abused for purposes outside itself.
> 
> It would be the same function as your creative but opposite direction, for IEI it is Introverted ethics (Fi).
> So we have this function we *do not value* but at the same time have the same "strength" as our lead function. 4D function. We use it to "show off" or what? We use it to mock it? Examples?


Hmm, not always. I can understand your confusion, though, because based on that description, there's not a whole lot to grasp at.

From the way I understand it, we use the demonstrative function in _support _of our ego functions. For IEI, this would be Ni-Fe. 

I may be wrong about this, but I think we see there being 'too much' of it in the world (Fi for IEI), and therefore, when interacting with others, 'I don't need to add this.' But, despite that, we may use it quite a lot on our own, and even enjoy it. We can also use it in mockery and derision, because of this subconscious view that it's too prevalent.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

This is pure speculation, but I would think Fi demonstrative would be something along the lines of: "What is the point of such pathetic loyalty? Why would I ever want to be dependant on others? Why would anyone care about personal honour? Why would I want to trust someone else's opinion when I can think for myself?" Yet at the same time, because the demonstrative is a strong function, the xEI will easily establish and understand the delicate intricacies of personal bonds as well as their value. They just won't see why anyone would want to go all-out with a personal bond.

Just a Ti-based guess. Not to be taken too seriously. I'm pretty sure I criticise Si-ego types for making shallow and rude assumptions about people because of my demonstrative. Yet you won't catch me being intentionally unhealthy.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

The way I understand demonstrative Ti is that there's a disdain towards people who overly rely on classifying reality into a personal concept without regards of how it interacts in the world. Classifications need to serve a purpose, offer some kind of utility. Demonstrative Ti is good at coming up with and seeing the logical connections between things, but those connections always serve the purpose of the goals of the demonstrative that in turn are meant to serve the base. Connections aren't made up for their own sake as is the case with base Ti that seeks to structure reality for the sake of the structure.

Demonstrative Ti is also good at breaking down logical arguments into their parts and pointing out the fallacy of them, but whereas base Ti does this for the sake of greater understanding, demonstrative Ti does it for the sake of revealing erroneous thinking in the other and to criticize their lack of logical skills.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Is it the sarcastic-function?  

I usually only deal in Fi when i have too. Which is not uncommon. It is like doing chores maybe, using that demonstrative-function. It is easy and you have to but you do not want to. 

:woof:


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

@Captain Mclain

The demonstrative definition you quoted isn't the same as most the ones used in Russian sources. That one, essentially calls it worthless for all intensive purposes.
Demonstrative is the leading of your unconscious/automated information metabolism. It demonstrates itself, usually very strongly, with after-the-fact realization by the user. In close psychological distance, it also "demonstrates" itself by "giving away" your personality type (as in, what your unconscious core is all about), usually reciprocated/rejected by the other (both unconsciously) to determine trust. Whereas, your leading function relatively doesn't change, the demonstrative is the primary and 4D collection of the intellectual focus of the individual, being the best representation of both an individuals type and individual development, hence it's use as an unconscious signaler to others.


----------



## D00meriksen (Jul 24, 2015)

The function is tailored to compliment your ego even when it naturally usually does not. I would describe it as "and that's why I don't do it this way". It's the mirror of your Creative Function.

ILE example: Let's say I have an idea and want to share it (Ne). My first priority is to understand it myself (Ti). Now let's say that "nobody cares" about my idea and I'm just supposed to "get the job routinely done". What ends up happening is, that I'll create a practical solution (Te), but mock the task at the same time by presenting the most unconventional solution possible.

Basically, you do use the Demonstrative Function, but you bend it to fit your ego as much as possible.


----------

